# DW yes or No >R8 Shooting brake



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If Audi Did an R8 Shooting Brake ?

Yes or No >


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

God NO...what is that thing...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, hideous beyond belief


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

It gets a BIG YES from me!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The wheels on the blue one look ridiculous, looks like it’s been designed by Hot Wheels

Overall if it was calmed down a bit it could be okayish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

No because you don't by an R8 for practicality.

Like the blue colour and the wheels but not in black.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG that's fugly!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm stuck in a time war, this is 1st April, right?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No...


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Interesting.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

no thank you!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Ugly as sin


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Why why why?? :wall:

RS6 avant will still pour the urine all over it


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Not today, not tomorrow, infact never!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

no real different an idea than the panamera


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ridiculous


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

never mind 
yes / no 
this needs a 
yes / no / Oh hell NO ! adding to the options and it Earns the "oh hell NO! "


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't like that.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Let's all hope they don't 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I like it , the side scoops made me think of the rear engine clio although it looks nothing like one.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks ok to me


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m an Audi fan but not this time


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Is it a 3 door or 5?
If anyone's giving one away I'll have the 5 door,(and an expense account) please


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

No, no and no


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

seems a bit pointless as the engine is in the middle so would give no more room to carry any extra people


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Engine access?!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

The door handles look a bit on the large side!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

A&J said:


> God NO...what is that thing...


x 2


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes from Mark At Autoglym

(Not necessarily the whole of Autoglym though!)


----------

